# Torontoi Magyar Televizio



## Mami (2003 Január 27)

Neztem ma a Torontoi Magyar TV-t.Egesz jora sikerult a mai adas.Vegre egyensulyba kerultek az itteni es az otthoni esemenyek.
Nem tetszett,hogy az uj magyar nagykovet ugy dadogott a mondanivaloja kozben,mint a kisfiam 6 evesen. :9: 
 Egy orszag nagykovetenek folyekonyan kellene tudni beszelni.
A miniszterelnok EU-s mondandoja rendesen kesett,de legalabb ideert.
Udito volt a musor vegen bejatszott operett.
Csak igy tovabb a szerkesztesben.A musor osszeallitasaban kellene neha
a Torontoban elo "mezei" magyarokkal is nehany interjut kesziteni.
Hajra Magyar TV. :0:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Január 27)

*Gratulalalok Pufi*

Tenyleg nagyon jo hogy van magyar adas itt, es nem csak a torontoiak hanem a kornyeken elok is lathatjak. Ha elmondanad a kozeli terveket a Tv-vel kapcsolatban nagyon megkoszonenk.
A radio adassal mi van mert nalam nem jon be?


----------



## Turul (2003 Január 28)

*Magyar Televizio*

Udvozlok mindenkit,

Melyik csatornan adjak a Magyar adast Torontoban?
Van egy masik hirem, a Duna Tv is sugaroz musort ide Eszak Amerikaban.
December 24-en, Karacsony este kezdte el napi 8 oras adasat.Edig remek az adas tele zenevel, tortenelmu adasokkal, filmekkel es a napi hirekkel.

Turul


----------



## churchill (2003 Január 28)

*A Duna TV kanadában még nincs.*

 Kitöröltem magam nem irom ujra csak azt, hogy a fiamnak tetszik a Magyar TV, ami meglepett :idea:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Január 28)

*Turull*

Az itteni magyar Tv-t a Pufi csinalja, nagyon jo.
CFMT ChaNNEL 4 ÁLLOMÁSON MINDEN SZOMBATON 12:30 ÓRAKOR AMIT PÉNTEKEN MEGISMÉTLÜNK 2:30 ÓRAKOR
Es ami meg jo hogy nem csak Torontoban lehet fogni.
Ha erdekel jobban a tema akkor majd szolok Neki hogy jojjon es valaszolgason a kerdesekre.
udv


----------



## Turul (2003 Január 28)

Melitta, kossz az info.

Akkor szombaton megnezuk a Canadai muholdon. 

Turul


----------



## Magnes (2003 Január 28)

Sziasztok, vegre ideertem!!

Turul, te hogy tudod fogni a Duna TV-t?

Egyebkent tenyleg jo a szombati musor.
Pufi ugyesek vagytok!!!!!
Egyedul ami nem tetszett, hogy ezeken a rendezvenyeken csak 2-3 40-50 koruli holgyet lattam, fiatalokat egyaltalan nem, csak az idosebb korosztalyt... :? 

Egy masik kerdes, miert van a magyar radio - Pufije olyan keson, este 10-kor ( 1540AM )?

Eddig meg nem sikerult kivarnom, ill. jobban van idom nap kozben. :cry: 

Igerem, gyakrabban jovok ezutan!!!

Magnes :23:


----------



## Turul (2003 Január 29)

*Duna Tv*

Hello Magnes,

A Duna Tv-t muholdrol lehet csak fogni. Napi 8 oras adas van jellenleg.
Marcius 1-tol, 2 szer fognak ismetelni,igy a nap 24 orajaban lehet nezni az adast.
Ha akarsz tobb infot, keressel meg E-maillben: globaldirect @qc.aibn.com

Kossz, Turul.


----------



## churchill (2003 Január 29)

*Ugy tudom*

a Vasárnapi rádió délután 6 órakor van január 1-től. Az AM 1540 vagy az FM -en valahol, de internetten is megy ugyanakkor amikor adás van. www.chinradio.ca


----------



## Melitta (2003 Január 31)

*Turul*

Nem szabad elarulni a magyar :wink: rTv hogy csak emailen keresztul mondod meg?
En is kerek szepen egy emailt mert erdekel, es ha nem titok akkor elmondom hat mindnekinek. :lol:


----------



## bogyomama (2003 Január 31)

*"Duna TV."*

Sziasztok!

Engem is nagyon erdekelne a Duna Tv adasa...
Kerhetnek en is egy e-mail-t?
Elore is koszike...

Sziasztok....


----------



## Turul (2003 Február 1)

*Duna Tv*

Udvozlok mindenkit,

Nem akkarok semmifele felre ertest kelteni hogy " csupan E-mailen " keresztul lehet informaciot kapni, a Duna Tv. vetelevel kapcsolatban.
En oszinten azert emlitettem az E-mailt, ha van erdeklodes a Duna Tv irant akkor bovebb informaciot tudok nyujtani.

Keves Melitta, bogyomama,

A Duna Tv December 24-en, Karacsony este kezdte meg az Eszak Amerikai adasat. Napi 8 orat kozvetitenek, Torontoi ido szerint este 6:30
reggel 2:30 ig. Az adas Februar vegeig ingyen van. Marcius 1 tol, az adast
2 szer meg ismetlik, igy a nap 24 orajaban lehet lesz fogni a Duna Tv.
Akit erdekel a Duna Tv vetelehez a vevo keszulekek keresen meg E-mailen, [email protected] vagy [email protected]

Turul


----------



## Pufi (2003 Február 6)

*sd*

.A musor osszeallitasaban kellene neha 
a Torontoban elo "mezei" magyarokkal is nehany interjut kesziteni. 
* Kedves Mami köszi az aranyos sorokat és a fenti kiemelés azért érdekes nekem mint a müsor szerkesztöjének, mert kik azok a mezei magyarok? Ha körül tudnád írni. Én már találkoztam sok féle magyarral, de mezei magyarral még nem.
Félre a viccel, adjatok ötletet mit szeretnétek látni, nem mintha mindent tudnánk teljesíteni, de soha nem lehet tudni. A közeljövöben meghírdetünk egy ki mi tudot, hátha találunk egy-két tehetséges embert müsorunkhoz. Már itt megtalálható leszek írjatok. 
Köszi Pufi*


----------



## bogyomama (2003 Február 6)

Edes Pofi Pufika!
Eloszor ,is udvozollek minalunk,ha mondhatom igy....

Ki mit tud?Jol latom?
Vissza hozod a fiatalsagomat.De, szerettem a valamikori ki mit tudokat.Ha az emlitett musor volt a TV-ben,engem nem erdekelt,se ferj,se gyerek,se szomszed,se stb.A kepernyo elott volt a helyem.
Kivanom hogy sikeres legyen minden elkepzelesed.Feltetlen ertesits,hogy hol es mikor lehet a tehetseges kis emberkeket latni.
Elore is koszike...


----------



## Pufi (2003 Február 6)

*sd*

*Egész Ontariora szeretnénk behírdetni, majd tartunk a jelentkezésektöl függöen vidéki válogató versenyeket és a végén Torontóban remélhetöleg a Magyar Házban tartanánk a döntöt és a felvételeket a TV számára.
Ezt a terv. De minden elképzelés érdekel ha valakinek van ötlete ehhez. Gondolom nem csinálunk meghatározott kategóriákat hogy minél több ember résztvehessen benne.
:roll: Májusra tervezem a döntöt.*


----------



## Mami (2003 Február 6)

*Re: sd*



Pufi írta:


> mert kik azok a mezei magyarok? [/b]



Szia Pufi !
Jo ,hogy jottel !!

A "mezei" magyarokon azokat az atlag embereket ertem,akiknek nincs valamilyen kulonleges tehetseguk,hanem csak elik az eletuket.A szurke hetkoznapjaik utan a hetvege jelent szamukra egy kis megpihenest,csaladi kor,baratok stb.
Allitom Neked,hogy ezeknek az embereknek is egytol-egyig meg van a sajat maguk tortenete.Alkalmasint lehet,hogy erdekesebb,mint egy iro,vagy festo,vagy akarki elete,munkassaga.

Csak egy otlet :Egy felhivas utan,kellene gyujteni az atlag emberek torteneteit-levelben,e-mail-ben-es a legjobbakat be lehetne olvasni a TV-ben.Persze ki kellene terni a felhivasnal a terjedelemre,hogy ne vegyen el sok musoridot.
Akinek a story-ja beolvasasra kerul,nyerjen egy aprosagot.(a dollaros boltban lehet kapni minden vacakot)
Igy az a par perc musorido 1 dollarodba kerul,de ha jol van felvezetve az egesz,akkor komoly anyaghoz juthatsz. :idea: 

Udv. Mami


----------



## Pufi (2003 Február 13)

*Kiváncsi lettem volna a*

*E héten nézhetsz ,,mezei,, magyarokat. Remélem tetszeni fognak.*


----------



## Pufi (2003 Február 19)

*TV*

mA KAPTAM EGY FANTASZTIKUS TELEFONT
*British Columbia - Terrace - Prince Ruppert areából hivott valaki hogy látják a Magyar Képek címü müsort. Na ez meglepetés. A Starchoice sateliten. *
Szóval mindenki akinek ilyene van keresse a Magyar Tv müsorát pénteken 2:30 és szombaton 12:30-kor. Köszi


----------



## om1942 (2003 Augusztus 22)

:lol: Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltalam ezt az oldalt. OLy régóta szerettem volna már valakit megkérni, hogy a Magyar ház e-mail-jét írják le és azt, hogy ki a vezetője. 
SZERETNÉM VELE A KAPCSOLATOT FELVENNI !
Budapesten sok olyan sztori van ami érdekelne mindanyiotokat naprakészen .
Szeretném még a Kanadai Magyar tv-rádió adás net-levélcimét is megtudni. Aki tudja kérem segítsen, amit már most köszönök.!!
[email protected] Oravecz Mihály :roll: -misi-


----------



## Melitta (2003 Augusztus 22)

A magyar haz web oldala http://hccc.org
Ott minden infot megtalalsz roluk.

Pufi csinalja a Tv-t es a radiot, neki kell irnod.


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Augusztus 22)

[email protected] 
:..: :..: :..:


----------



## om1942 (2003 Augusztus 23)

TE DULIFULI !
Mondták már neked, hogy nem is vagy Dulifuli!
Egy nagyon aranyos csajszi vagy !
Köszönöm a figyelmes elözékenységed ! -misi-


----------



## Pufi (2003 Szeptember 13)

*as*

Látod Dulikám, ilyeneket is csak itt irnak Neked.

Sok Pufi puszi

Andi 8n órás volt a műtétem most jöttem haza a kórházból. Azt mondta a kis kinai aki bement a köveimérrt, hjogy másfél óra alatt megjárja, na 8 lett belőle. De fantasztikus volt, csak 1 csövön porszivózta ki, ami meg nagy volt azt léserrel feldarabolta és ugy vette ki. Semmi fájdalmam nem lenne ha nem lennék olyan kurva nehéz még önmagamnak is. Ugy fáj a seggem attól hogy hanyatfekve voltam kifeszitve egy vasasztalon, hogy menni sem tudok. De minden OK remélem.
Szó itt vagyok.


----------



## pitti (2003 Szeptember 13)

*Re: sd*



Mami írta:


> Pufi írta:
> 
> 
> > mert kik azok a mezei magyarok? [/b]
> ...


 :656:


----------



## Melitta (2003 Szeptember 14)

Pufi
Mielobbi javulast kivanunk.


----------



## om1942 (2003 Szeptember 14)

:lol: Én is csatlakozom Pufi -kedves sulytársam a 140 kilommal-
és legyenek olyan köveid ezután mint nekem.
(drágakövek a szakmám jovoltábol)
Gyogyulj meg mielöbb és ezekután a diéta is vigyázzon Rád !

-misi-


----------



## dulifuli (2003 Szeptember 14)

Pufi!!!! :..: 

Hal`Istennek, tul vagy rajta!!!!!  
Nagyon orulok, hogy jobban vagy.!!!!  Gyogyulj meg gyorsan!!!!!
Vigyazz magadra! :ugras: :..:


----------



## Pufi (2003 Szeptember 14)

*dsd*

*Most már bevallom őszintén, bármennyire is biztam a kis kinaiban - aki műtött - azért be voltam szarva. 7 éve vártam ezt az operációt. A kisöreg szerint nem szabad rágódni semmin mert az termeli a követ, ha valami miatt emészted magad. Igy a jövőben azt hiszem szót kell neki fogadnom és kevesebbet kell foglalkoznom olyan dolgokkal amelyek nyomot hagynak bennem.

Marad a pálinka Csöcsi! 

Csak szegény nejemet sajnáltam amikor kijöttem. Ő végig ott várrt és eredetileg másfél órásra volt tervezve a műtét. Amikor felébredtem és az altatóorvos éppen pofozott, azt kérdeztem hány óra van, azt mondta 6 nem akartam elhinni. Na mondom neki 12-30-kor volt a TV showm akkor azt átaludtam. A Mama 4 óra után kapott annyi infot rólam, hogy komplikációk vannak. Teljesen tele volt az epehólyagom kővel. a kis kinai azt mondta ennyit még egy emberből nem szedett ki. Na ez van, de nem nyavalygok, élek, itt vagyok hál Istennek csak köszönni szeretném mindazoknak akik esetleg szoritottak nekem.

Az élet szép, neked mogyorózzam?*


----------



## Judith (2003 Szeptember 14)

Pufi, szerintem is inkább drágaköveket gyüjts. Azok legalább hasznosak is. Némekyek még démon üldözésre is jok.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Szeptember 15)

Pufikám,
örülök, hogy átestél az operácio nehezén.
minnél elöbbi jobbulást kivánok.
Faterkámék itt vannak nálam látogatoban és ök is a legjobbakat kivánják.
A jegyeket már megrendelték a bálra.

ölellek
Sanyi (Spanky)


----------



## om1942 (2003 Szeptember 21)

Pufi ! " Az élet szép neked magyarázzam"

Közöttünk senkisem BAKÓ föleg veled szembe nem !
De az élet valóban szép, mégha sokan a lecsóba is szarnak.

"Szeretnék egy versemmel nyalizni nálad. 
de ezt a Koósnak írtam a szülinapjára."

POHÁRKÖSZÖNTŐ A KOÓSRA !

Apád az eget lilára, Néked soha nem festette, 
és mégis, az életed eddig lilára sikeredett.
Hangszeres álmaid, jó, hogy nem váltak valóra,
de a fináncok még búsak, hogy néma az oboa.

A férfias éneked, e hangszert, jóval túlharsogja,
s fellépéseidkor a nők, sűrűn sikongatnak,
ezrével ma is a csábítások, zsongnak körülötted,
S megfejthetetlen, hogy mégis, egyhez vagy hűséges 

Koncertekre hívott sokszor az Orosz földanyácska
s messzi zengtek dalaid a Tajga vadonában
" Kislány a zongoránál " Moszkvában még vár rád 
s várnak ma is mindazok, kik dalaid hallgatták.

"Megyek tovább, lesek csodát, " hányszor énekelted 
s az útmenti fák "-közt, 
Koós a " bohém dalnok ", közben óriás lett. 

Pajkos örök humorod, optimizmussal telve,
halálodig játszol, s nekünk is ezzel örömet szerezve.
Jókedvében a Teremtő, Véled bennünket lepett meg
S bort, és szivart is kaptál hozzá, 
és jóbarátokat is, de kiérdemelted.

Bár kicsúsznak alólad az alattomos évek
És több lesz az emléked, mint amit megélhetsz
Koósból lettél kóser a sokarcú énekes 
Menedzselt a sors, s a neved fogalom lett.

Tudnék még nyalizni, hogy a Bajor, írígykedjen
ezért, hát koccintsunk s igyunk még Rád eggyet
Az éveid számát, már sohasem számold,
De hány barát ölel meg, azt mindég tartsad számon !

Buda 2002 júl. 07.
„ Dániel’s Hause party emlékére „ 
2002 november 29.
Oravecz Mihály

PUFI ! Szeretettel ölellek, és újra ugyanennyi sikert és epe-vese kőmentes jó egészséget 
kívánunk NÉKED ! -misi-


----------



## Pufi (2003 Szeptember 21)

*ss*

Hello emberek köszi!
Spanky tudom, hogy ott vannak Nálad a mamáék kézcsókomat küldöm neki. Érezzék jól magukat. Itt jut eszembe nem vagyok egy irigy pasi, de a gyerek az a szőke angyal fantasztikus. Gyönyörű őszintén gratulálok.

Misi

Köszi a jókivánságokat. Remélem október végén hazamegyek és tudok találkozni Veled. Anyagot kell szereznem a műsoromhoz. Ha látsz valami uj magyar DVD kérlek irj róla. Köszi Pufi. Tudom a Tátrainak most jelenik meg a DVD je.

EMBEREK MINDENKI

Ha sikerül szerdán ott vagyok az Éden Gardenben

Sziasztok PUFI


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 8)

Gratulalok a legutobbi Tv adashoz.
Igazan orom volt latni,hogy Dr Simon LAszlo es MArosan Zoltan MH -tol milyen korektul mondtak el az emigratio tulnyomo tobbsegenek velemenyet.


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 26)

Örülök, hogy Kanadában is van magyar nyelvű TV adás, gondolom ez a Duna TV-én kivűli. Ha jól tudom Adrian Paul (Highlander) kanadai színész, noső sokat van Magyarországon. Jó neki, hogy itt is lehet, ott is lehet. Üdv.


----------



## Suzannazsuzsi (2007 Március 11)

Most 2007 van. Mukodik-e még a kanadai magyar televizio? En Franciaorsz&agrave;gban élek és kb 2 hétre elutazok férjemmel és l&agrave;nyommal az USA-ba. Néh&agrave;ny napot Aprilis 7-tol 11-ig Torontoban toltunk. En francia tanarno vagyok Parizsban, festek és verseket valamint regényeket irok franciaul Nehany verskotetem megjelent magyarul is és egyet angolul is irtam. Szeretnénk talalkozni a kanadai magyarokkal.
Udvozletem: dr Palasti Zsuzsanna. Mon e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2007 Március 12)

Orommel talalkoznank Veled, osszehozhatunk egy canadahun talalkozot ha mar itt lesztek.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Március 12)

Suzannazsuzsi - igen vagyunk, létezünk. Április 7-én jövök haza Floridából, a Melittán keresztűl elérhető leszek

K.Pufi


----------



## atomi(HU) (2007 Március 13)

Szia Vilmos!Megvan az anyag DVD-n amit emlitettem!Jó nyaralást,majd beszélünk!Üdv:atomi


----------



## Editke99 (2007 Április 23)

Calgary-ban 2 magyar adast is lehet nezni a TV-ben (a SHAW cable system-en keresztul) (a) Magyar Kronika es a (b) Hungarian Panorama. Mind ketto 1-oras adas es tobbek kozott a DUNA TV friss hireit is kozvetitik es szamos mas erdekes es szorakoztato musorokat....de a Torontoi adast is neha neha megnezem.


----------



## Pufi (2009 Június 30)

kosz


----------



## Pufi (2009 Július 27)

*Torontói magyar fiatalok!*

*A KANADAI MAGYAR TV munkatársakat keres, operatőrökrt, világositókat és hangosokat. Fiatalokat idősebbeket egyaránt, akinek kedve van ehhez a szép munkához. Hivjatok!*

*K Pufi 416 780 1269 vagy emilben [email protected]*

*Megtanulhatod a TVs szakma csinját-binját. Hivjatok:444::00::00::00::!::!::656::656:*


----------



## tilla13 (2009 November 4)

*kanada tv*

Terrence és Philip létezik?


----------



## Pufi (2011 Február 15)

Tegnap kaptam egy levelet. A Kek to volt a tema. Megkoszonte az adasokat es ezzel fejezte be a leveliro:

Igy van ilyenek vagyunk!

Jo ilyeneket olvasni. Kosz Suska

Torontói magyar fiatalok!
A KANADAI MAGYAR TV munkatársakat keres, operatőröket, világositókat és hangosokat. Fiatalokat idősebbeket egyaránt, akinek kedve van ehhez a szép munkához. Hivjatok!
K Pufi 416 780 1269 vagy emilben [email protected]
*Megtanulhatod a TVs szakma csinját-binját. Hivjatok*


----------

